# Stopkategorie 1



## twincatter (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo Experten,

hier eine Definition für Stopkategorie 1 (nach DIN EN 60204-1):

_Kategorie 1
Ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen, wobei die Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten wird, um das Stillsetzen zu erzielen. Die Energiezufuhr wird *erst dann unterbrochen*, wenn der *Stillstand erreicht ist*.
_
Wie ist dies im Sinne der Norm zu verstehen?

Variante 1:
Der *Stillstand muß erreicht sein* bevor die Energiezufuhr unterbrochen wird.

Variante 2:
Die Energiezufuhr wird unterbrochen *wenn davon ausgegangen wird *daß der Stillstand erreicht ist (z.B. nach 100ms)?

Ich tendiere zu Variante 2.
 So kann durch eine nicht sichere Funktion versucht werden ein Antrieb stillzusetzen (es kann ja sein dass dies nicht gelingt). 
Die eigentliche Sicherheit wird dann durch das *sichere Abschalten *der Energiezufuhr erreicht (z.B. nach fester Zeit von 100ms).

Ist diese Annahme korrekt?

Danke und Grüße vom Bodensee, Michael


----------



## holgermaik (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo twincatter.
Bei deiner Variante 2 besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du in die Stopkategorie 0 kommst. Wenn der Antrieb nähmlich nicht wie angenommen steht.
Ich denke dass die Norm da ausnahmsweise mal eindeutig ist. Wenn Stopp 1 gefordert ist musst du es auch garantieren können.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## jora (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo twincatter,

der Aussage von holgermaik schließe ich mich an. Wenn du deinen Antrieb normalerweise in 100ms stoppen kannst, wie verhält sich das im Fehlerfall, z.B. "Verlust" der anzutreibenden Last?

Grundsätzlich ist das Hinterfragen einer Norm kein Fehler, nur so kann man auch die Sicherheit weiter entwickeln und sich auch auf dem Stand der Technik halten. Aber grundsätzlich sollte man Sicherheitseinrichtungen nicht so konzipieren, wie es für einen am einfachsten/billigsten ist, sondern so, das diese auch ihrer Aufgabe sicher nachkommen kann. Ist dies nachweislich durch eine einfache/einfachere Maßnahme zu bewerkstelligen freut sich zusätzlich das BWL´er-Herz.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2014)

Also entgegen dem Rest war mit Sicherheit mehr als 90% von Stopkategorie 1 was mir bisher so untergekommen ist,
einfach ein unmittelbares wegnehmen der Antriebsfreigabe + zeitverzögertes Abschalten vom Netzschütz.

Warum:
Wenn der FU funktioniert, dann wird er wohl die Last entsprechend bremsen können,
falls er das nicht mehr kann, ändert die Energiezufuhr daran auch nichts!
Z.B. wenn der FU sich wg. Überspannung im Zwischenkreis abschaltet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## holgermaik (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo.
Kam oben etwas schwarz / weiss raus. Ich denke eine pauschale Antwort ist hier nicht möglich. So nach dem Motto nach 1 Minute steht der Antrieb.
Bei entsprechender Last ist eine Abschaltung nach Zeit sicherlich gerechtfertigt. (Wenn Welle def. ist es auch nicht mehr zu ändern). Sollte mein Antrieb allerdings z.B. ein Ventilator sein, kann ein Stillsetzen heute um ein vielfaches länger dauern als gestern. (durch Luftströmung z. B.)
Grüsse Holger


----------



## twincatter (14 Januar 2014)

Hallo Holger, Alex und MSB,

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Bin gespannt ob noch weitere Reaktionen erfolgen.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Januar 2014)

Vielleicht mal praktisch gedacht:

Üblicherweise sind die Haltebremsen an Motoren nicht zum aktiven Bremsen gedacht. Je nachdem welche Kraft da noch in die Bremse geht, weil der Antrieb vor der Sicherheitsabschaltung nicht zum Stehen kommt, kann die Bremse recht früh die Flügel strecken.
In der Regel hat man 1,5 bis 2 s für die aktive Bremsung. Jetzt kann man noch über Zusatzmaßnahmen nachdenken um den Antrieb doch noch rechtzeitig anzuhalten.
Wenn ich aber schon vorher weiß, dass ich den Antrieb nicht in der Stopkategorie 1 zum Stehen bekomme, habe ich entweder einen Antrieb der unkontrolliert austrudelt (ohne Bremse) oder einen Antrieb der unsachgemäß mit der Haltebremse zum Stoppen gebracht wird.
Beides stellt ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar und sollte so nicht gebaut werden.


----------



## Safety (15 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
wie immer erst mal sehen was der Stand der Technik sagt:
Also Normen:
Definition Stopp Kategorie 1 SS1
*Normen 60204-1:*
9.2.2 Stopp-Funktionen
Es gibt folgende drei Kategorien von Stopp-Funktionen:
Stopp-Kategorie 0:
Stopp-Kategorie 1 :
Stopp-Kategorie 2:
Stillsetzen durch sofortiges Unterbrechen der Energiezufuhr zu den MaschinenAntriebselementen
(d. h. ein ungesteuertes Stillsetzen, siehe
ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen (siehe 3.11), wobei die Energiezufuhr zu den
Maschinen-Antriebselementen beibehalten wird, um das Stillsetzen zu erzielen.
Die Energiezufuhr wird erst dann unterbrochen, wenn der Stillstand erreicht ist;
ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen, bei dem die Energiezufuhr zu den MaschinenAntriebselementen
beibehalten wird.
Und Insbesondere die DIN EN 61800-5-2:
*4.2.2.3 Sicherer Stopp 1 (Safe stop 1, SS1)*
Das PDS(SR) führt eine dieser Funktionen aus:
a) entweder Auslösen und Steuern der Größe der Motorverzögerung innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und Auslösen der STO-Funktion (siehe 4.2.2.2), wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert fällt, oder
b) Auslösen und Überwachen der Größe der Motorverzögerung innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen und
Auslösen der STO-Funktion, wenn die Motordrehzahl unter einen festgelegten Grenzwert fällt, oder
c) *Auslösen der Motorverzögerung und nach einer anwendungsspezifischen Zeitverzögerung Auslösen der STO-Funktion.*
ANMERKUNG Diese Sicherheitsfunktion entspricht einem gesteuerten Stillsetzen nach IEC 60204-1, Stopp-
Kategorie 1.

13855 Anhang D
*D.1 Wann ein Stoppsignal zu geben ist *Das Signal zur Simulation des Auslösens der Schutzeinrichtung (d. h. das Stoppsignal) sollte der Maschine zu dem/der Bewegungszeitpunkt/-position/-phase gegeben werden, aus dem/der sich die längste Nachlaufzeit ergibt. Es sollte das Szenario für die ungünstigste Nachlaufzeit der Maschine angewendet werden (in dem Umfang, wie es realistisch erscheint). Bei der Bestimmung dieses Szenarios sollten Faktoren wie beispielsweise Werkzeuggewicht, Temperatur, Schaltzeiten von Ventilen und die Alterung von Bauteilen berücksichtigt werden. In den meisten Fällen stellt das Auftreten der Höchstgeschwindigkeit der Maschine den ungünstigsten Fall dar*. Zur Berechnung der Mindestabstände nach dieser Internationalen Norm kann die Auslegungsgeschwindigkeit (z. B. programmierte Geschwindigkeit) für die beweglichen Ausrüstungen im Gefährdungsbereich verwendet werden. Die Geschwindigkeit der beweglichen Ausrüstung unter Fehlerbedingungen braucht nicht berücksichtigt zu werden. *

*ANMERKUNG 1 Im Fall der Annäherung einer Person müssen für die Entstehung einer gefährlichen Situation zwei voneinander unabhängige Fehler (Ereignisse) gleichzeitig eintreten: Zum einen streckt die Person den Arm in Richtung der Gefahrstelle und gleichzeitig versagt die bewegliche Ausrüstung hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit oder Ausdehnung, was zusammen unwahrscheinlich ist. *
ANMERKUNG 2 Die Geschwindigkeitsberechnung auch unter Fehlerbedingungen ist erforderlich, wenn Personen im Falle eines Fehlers getroffen werden könnten z. B. bei der Auslegung eines eingeschränkten Arbeitsweges oder einer eingeschränkten Bewegung der Maschinenachse. Unter diesen Umständen ist eine Person anwesend, die sich jedoch nicht annähert, und ein einziger Fehler kann zu einer gefährlichen Situation führen. Derartige Erwägungen werden in der vorliegenden Norm nicht behandelt, sind jedoch Gegenstand von Typ C-Normen.


Also es ist von der Risikobeurteilung abhängig, wenn man z.B. direkt unter einer Vertikalachse steht ist eine Bremsenrampenüberwachung notwendig. Wenn man aber z.B. eine  verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung hat und dahinter eine Achse bei der man erkennen kann das die nicht Bremst, dann ist eine Überwachung nicht notwendig. Was sehr oft der Fall ist. Sonst würde man an allen Maschinen nur mit Zuhaltung und Stillstandsüberwachung auskommen.

Sorry kurz und schmerzlos da wie immer keine Zeit


----------



## twincatter (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo Safety,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen.
Dank auch an alle anderen.
Man lernt halt nie aus . Eure Anregungen waren sehr hilfreich. 

Grüße vom Bodensee, Michael


----------

